# Got a cool 3.5 million? This could be yours...



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.thegardnerteam.net/default.asp?f=listing_details&listingid=356235&listingtype=1 


Does anyone know the owner?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad,

This property is owned by Tom Miller. He belongs to Los Angeles Live Steamers and was president of the club the year I joined (1980). He donated his 1 1/2" Pacific to the club and is used as a club sngine for those that want to learn to "fire" an oil fired locomotive. Tom taught me how to run this engine back in 1981. He also owns the 1.6" finescale Big Boy built by the Severn-Lamb model company in England.

One of the out buildings on this property contains an indoor Fn3 NG layout complete with computer controlled lighting and sounds.

http://illianaroad.com/indoor-activ...le-indoor/


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am waiting for the winning lottery ticket. 

Brenda and I visited his place last year. 

Want to buy it but the check book is short on funds.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow 
Marty, you see this?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Humm, wonder if they will accept PayPal for payment? If so then I have to figure out how to convince the wife this is a good investment.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks to be as good as a sailboat to make you a small fortune .... out of a big one! 

Shad, is all the money burning a hole in your poket? 

I kid. 

John


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I think we (the MLS members) should buy it together and have our own "club" layout...


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is a much quicker way to spend 3.5 million (actualy 3.85 million with fees). BTW, mine looks nicer and handles better.









http://www.corvetteonline.com/news/...cottsdale/


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Stan! Genius as always. Since you are our best organizer, git it started! 

Regards 

Jerry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Naptowneng on 24 Jan 2014 01:24 PM 
Stan! Genius as always. Since you are our best organizer, git it started! 

Regards 

Jerry 

I dunno, it's a bit of a commute, I left Oregon in 1958 and never looked back. 
John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Actually, Mike Reilly posted on this layout (with house) for sale, last September: 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aft/129142/Default.aspx 

Check out the indoor layout too.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By toddalin on 24 Jan 2014 12:00 PM 
Here is a much quicker way to spend 3.5 million (actualy 3.85 million with fees). BTW, mine looks nicer and handles better.









1967 L88 Corvette Sets Auction Record

Very impressive, but you'd want to get free cup holders and one of those smelly little trees hanging from the rear view mirror!

Andrew


----------

